# Brazilian Salmon Pink Bird-eating Tarantula (Lasiodora parahybana) knowledge



## liamrushton17 (Aug 30, 2010)

hi,im gonna buy a Lasiodora parahybana, iv done my research but there's nothing like hands on knowledge,so any info on what im letting my self in for would be very great full.
liam


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

a big, fast tarantula that has large fangs and often flicks itchy hairs.


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

animalstory said:


> a big, fast tarantula that has large fangs and often flicks itchy hairs.


This about sums it up but they aren't as nasty as the literature makes out. Not to be handled though. Very good display spiders and quite long lived. Eats well and is always out. Are you getting an adult or something smaller?


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

animalstory said:


> a big, fast tarantula that has large fangs and often flicks itchy hairs.


Fast?
I think not.
They are slow terrestrial's, and they are not really all that flicky, there are much worse flickers than LP's, and in comparison to other species the hairs really aint that bad.

They are big eaters and fast growers, they are not particularly defensive, but they are big, and they know it, they don't mind throwing their weight around, for this reason handling is not advised.
They are a good beginners spider, if you want something a little feistier than a rosie, and they are very easy to keep.


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

spicewwfc said:


> Fast?
> I think not.
> They are slow terrestrial's, and they are not really all that flicky, there are much worse flickers than LP's, and in comparison to other species the hairs really aint that bad.
> 
> ...


Yeah, ye tell that to the one I started with haha It could move at a good pace when it wanted and would threat and flick at the least disturbance! I'm going off my experience of them though and I guess individuals will differ in temperament. They are dead easy to keep though and pretty rewarding with it : victory:


----------



## spidersnake (Dec 1, 2009)

I've got 2 juvis, love them both to bits. Very good feeders unless in pre-moult. I just hope I have male & female to breed in a few years.


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

kris74 said:


> Yeah, ye tell that to the one I started with haha It could move at a good pace when it wanted and would threat and flick at the least disturbance! I'm going off my experience of them though and I guess individuals will differ in temperament. They are dead easy to keep though and pretty rewarding with it : victory:


You own a maculata, and you think an LP is fast??
I think your H. mac is broken


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

They're hard as nails especially once they are grown on a bit. Good display species, sit in the open a lot, grow quickly, eat loads, can be quite feisty.
The hairs are very itchy so for this reason alone I would discourage handling it, if you get haired you will be itching for a week.

I keep mine dry at one end and damp at the other end of the tank. They are a rainforest species but need more humidity than say a Chile rose, but they are tolerant of drier conditions.


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

spicewwfc said:


> You own a maculata, and you think an LP is fast??
> I think your H. mac is broken


My bigger H.mac is like speed fuelled lightening mate. Maybe I just remember my old L.para with fondness and awe as she was my 1st. Sadly she passed on and is in my freezer and has been for a while now...... Don't want to bin her and feel like a tool burying her. Maybe science could use her?


----------



## liamrushton17 (Aug 30, 2010)

kris74 said:


> This about sums it up but they aren't as nasty as the literature makes out. Not to be handled though. Very good display spiders and quite long lived. Eats well and is always out. Are you getting an adult or something smaller?


getting slings off Biffy ,
Stephen newell.iv got :
Chile Rose (Grammostola porteri) 
5 x Indian Ornamental (Poecilotheria regalis)
Trinidad Chevron (Psalmopoeus cambridgei)
Pterinochilus murinus "OBT,"
2 x cobalt blue (Haplopelma lividum)
so really want a display specimen as i dont see much of them.


----------



## liamrushton17 (Aug 30, 2010)

would really like a Theraphosa blondi as my mate has a monster and i love it,but cant seem to find any slings,so im going to have to make do till i find my dream spider.so if any one has any info on where i can buy one,it would be very great full.
liam


----------



## matt748 (Aug 10, 2008)

liamrushton17 said:


> would really like a Theraphosa blondi as my mate has a monster and i love it,but cant seem to find any slings,so im going to have to make do till i find my dream spider.so if any one has any info on where i can buy one,it would be very great full.
> liam


Don't see many slings about of these guys. Thought you might be able to get a nice grown on juvenile on here. Failing that. Speak to your local invert shop. They may well be heading to Hamm or somewhere similar where they could pick one up for you.


----------



## nunny (Jun 12, 2011)

ive had mine under a week,walked slow and graceful into tank,different matter when roach thrown in ,looked fair fast to me


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

liamrushton17 said:


> getting slings off Biffy ,
> Stephen newell.iv got :
> Chile Rose (Grammostola porteri)
> 5 x Indian Ornamental (Poecilotheria regalis)
> ...


If this is your collection so far then you will cope fine with a Salmon pink mate. They are nowhere as nasty as the last 2 on your list there! I have 9 in a drawer just growing on at the minute. I'll be selling some next year but probably keeping two or three maybe as I like them.

I was just in a shop the other day and they have just gotten rid of a T.blondi as well. I didn't even know they were there. I'll be there next week and ask if they can source one for you if you want?


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

spicewwfc said:


> Fast?
> I think not.
> They are slow terrestrial's, and they are not really all that flicky, there are much worse flickers than LP's, and in comparison to other species the hairs really aint that bad.
> 
> ...


Ok not fast like pokies or avics, but they can be when they try to take a finger off. dont be thinking they cant move faster than you.


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

liamrushton17 said:


> would really like a Theraphosa blondi as my mate has a monster and i love it,but cant seem to find any slings,so im going to have to make do till i find my dream spider.so if any one has any info on where i can buy one,it would be very great full.
> liam


usually find them bold, flick hair loads!


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

I sold mine because she became bit boring after a while, well, that and the fact I got sick of buying her replacement Exo Terra polystyrene backgrounds.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

salmon pinks grow huge- up to 9" span, & 4" body length. the next biggest t after the 3 goliaths. they will give fair warning before biting, rather than just rear up & strike like nhandu, phorictopus, & sericopelma do!:gasp: that said, they WILL warn you if you try to handle, first by flicking, then stridulating (hissing), & then by rearing up, fangs bared. fail to heed, & you'll get bitten- by fangs as big & sharp as cat's claws! don't try to handle, & you'll be fine.


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

what are B white knees like for handling, are they any better, or am i thinking the same thing as SPs.


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

animalstory said:


> Ok not fast like pokies or avics, but they can be when they try to take a finger off. dont be thinking they cant move faster than you.


In all fairness, they are not even slightly fast, even when they go for you, and neither are avic's.
Yeah the feeding response is fairly quick, but that is the same for all big eaters.
If you want to see a fast terrestrial try a Selenocosmia.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

spicewwfc said:


> In all fairness, they are not even slightly fast, even when they go for you, and neither are avic's.
> Yeah the feeding response is fairly quick, but that is the same for all big eaters.
> If you want to see a fast terrestrial try a Selenocosmia.


The Cause and Effect on the bite of Selenocosmia lanipes :2thumb:
read this ages ago, good read


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

animalstory said:


> what are B white knees like for handling, are they any better, or am i thinking the same thing as SPs.


white knees are more aggressive than SPs- they flick, & the hairs are VERY irritating! they are also less patient regarding warning you not to bother them. still not as nasty as any of those i mentioned in my previous post, mind- but don't handle WKs or SPs.


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

wilkinss77 said:


> white knees are more aggressive than SPs- they flick, & the hairs are VERY irritating! they are also less patient regarding warning you not to bother them. still not as nasty as any of those i mentioned in my previous post, mind- but don't handle WKs or SPs.


Exactly what i expected to hear. I dont like handling any Tarantulas as over the years ive had various species hairs in my hands. sometimes its nothing or a very little reaction to full 3 weeks of itching and burning like prickly heat. Always worse over the summer and on warmer days. If they dont need to be handled then i advise not to. Ive had a number of species over the years but have cut back to just a hand full. I recently bought a chunky BWK female who seems rather gentle but she's almost as big as my Salmon girl and theres no way id try to hold my salmon.


----------



## liamrushton17 (Aug 30, 2010)

nice 1,that would b great if u could


----------



## Buzzlightyear (May 28, 2011)

I bought a adult pair from The spider shop at the Kempton show few weeks ago.The male will flick hairs at the slightest movement its like a cloud of them when they go up . The female is not so bad a little calmer than the male.

Pic of the female










Buzz,


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

spinnin_tom said:


> The Cause and Effect on the bite of Selenocosmia lanipes :2thumb:
> read this ages ago, good read


Cheers bud.
I read it on the bus, on the way back from work. Very interesting. The way he worded it, it almost sounded cute the way the MM sunk his fangs into her forearm.

I love my AF S. crassipes, she's a wicked T, but she is frigging mental, I really wouldn't like to take a hit off her, its not just the venom I am worried about, if she actually got hold of me, I think she would probably rip my arm off, and beat me to death with the wet end.


----------

